# Portable Smoker for Camping?



## gozerhead (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a travel trailer and a family of 6.  We love to go camping and I do the vast majority of the cooking.  I am looking for a small and easy to haul smoker for these outings.  I was checking out the Green Mountain Davey Crocket, but had a hard time finding anything that met the following:

Short in height (not a vertical smoker)

Small (but able to do a small pork butt our a couple racks of ribs)

Easy to regulate (hence checking on electric options)

Electric (I suppose gas is ok)

Bonus: Could be stored on our outdoor kitchen shelf.  Our shelf is really small and fits a typical small gas grill.  I don't have the exact model in front of me, but it easily did 8 burgers the other night.

Right now I am finding mostly tall smokers or ones that use charcoal.  Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.  I'd love to set and forget, but it has to be really easy to store.

Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2016)

Honestly one of the best portable smokers a person can have is a mini-WSM. I haul mine everywhere. I can fit enough charcoal for several cooks in the tamale pot. Bonus is you can still use it as a grill too. I even pack for t in when we canoe and kayak camp. 

If you're not up to building one then the 14.5" WSM is the ticket.

Even though these are charcoal, they are set n forget. I don't camp anywhere where electricity is available so for me charcoal works best.


----------



## gozerhead (Jul 5, 2016)

So the mini is essentially the same size as the 14.5", right?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2016)

Gozerhead said:


> So the mini is essentially the same size as the 14.5", right?



Yes very similar in size.


----------

